# JD 2320 Trans?$



## 32Magnum (Jul 30, 2010)

We're cleaning up where I work and I have the opportunity to buy a 2320 with 1100 hrs, backhoe and bucket that looks brand new. It was used primarily to move dirt and dig up landscaping, some snow removal.
Problem is it don't move. It just stopped about three yrs ago and has been parked ever since.
Worse case scenario for new transmission? My 2305 had trans problems and it was just a valve for $500.00 I figure would be best case. Everything else on it works fine.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 2320 is easily repairable. Usual problem with the backhoe and bucket equipped units is the hydro unit is torn out from operators changing direction at full throttle, or scooting the tractor along with the backhoe arm without disengaging the transmission. A pressure test will point you in the right direction.

They are small enough that they are easily split and rebuilt. Usually a fully rebuilt transmission from the dealer is less expensive than replacing the components, too.


----------



## 32Magnum (Jul 30, 2010)

It ran when parked because it was moved with the bucket and back hoe. All hydraulics work.


----------

